# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Princeton Course Questions

## lobitel_rus

Вопросы из урока шестьдесятого четвёртого 
1.	My older brother needs space on his desk.
Моему брату нужен больше место на столе. 
2.	They arrived from Moscow on Saturday.
Они приехали из Москвы в Субботу. 
3.	Vera works in a restaurant on Tuesdays and Fridays.
Вера работает в ресторане по вторникам и пятницам
4.	For the life of, I don’t remember. 
Хоть убей, я не помню.
5.	I would guestimate that Viktor is 20 years.
Я бы дал Виктору, лет двадцать.
6.	Don’t bother me! I’m studying. 
Не мешай мне!  Я учусь. 
7.	I envy those French actresses. 
Я завидую этим французским актрисям. 
8.	I’m certain everyone will like the concert. 
Я совсем знаю всем понравится концерт. 
9.	+ Did anyone call? – Yes, some woman called. (Use Imperfective for both verbs.)
+ Кто-нибудь звонил? – Да, какая-то женщина звонила. 
10.	+ We’re hot. – I don’t care. 
+ Мы жарко. – Мне всё равно.

----------


## Marcus

> 1.    My older brother needs space on his desk.
> Моему брату нужно больше места на столе. 
> 2.    They arrived from Moscow on Saturday.
> Они приехали из Москвы в субботу. 
> 3.    Vera works in a restaurant on Tuesdays and Fridays.
> Вера работает в ресторане по вторникам и пятницам
> 4.    For the life of, I don’t remember. 
> Хоть убей, я не помню.
> 5.    I would guestimate that Viktor is 20 years.
> ...

  If the predicate is an adverb or an infinitive, the logical subject must be in the Dative case.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Thank you, for correcting that.  I'm working through the Princeton course and I want to make sure that I don't get behind.  It is getting harder and harder.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Вопросы из урока шестьдесятого пятого  
Упражнение 1 
1.	Я хочу, чтобы тебе открывать дверь. 
I want you to open the door.
2.	Я хотел, чтобы она дала мне больше пицца. 
I wanted here to give me more pizza.
3.	Она хотела, чтобы твоя мать дала ей больше денег для свадьбы.
She wanted your mom to give her more money for the wedding.  
Упражнение 2
1.	Коля женился на Гале в прошлом марте. 
Kolya got married to Galya last March. 
2.	Они поженятся через месяц. 
They are getting married in a month.
3.	Наташа хочет выйти замуж за богатого человека. 
Natasha wants to marry a rich guy. 
4.	Его тётя шесть раз вышла замуж. 
His aunt has been married six times. 
5.	Когда твой дядя жениться? 
When is your uncle getting married?
6.	В прошлом году Маша вышла замуж. 
Masha got married last year. 
7.	На ком борис женится? 
Who is Boris marrying?  
Упражнение 3
1.	Я узнал, чтобы моя женя изменяла мне. Какая свинья! 
I found out that my wife is cheating on me.  What a swine!
2.	Я хочу, чтобы она призналась.  Она хочет, чтобы я забывал об этом.  
I want her to confess.  She wants me to forget about it. 
3.	Она мне прямо сказала, чтобы она ничего не скрывала от меня. 
She told me directly that she is not hiding anything from me.

----------


## Ramil

> Вопросы из шестьдесятого пятого урока _(word order is better this way)_

 Упражнение 1 
1.	Я хочу, чтобы тебе открывать дверь.  Я хочу, чтобы ты открыла дверь.
I want you to open the door. 
2.	Я хотел, чтобы она дала мне больше пицца.  Я хотел, чтобы она дала мне (по)больше пиццы
I wanted here to give me more pizza. 
3.	Она хотела, чтобы твоя мать дала ей больше денег для свадьбы. here мама is better than мать (like mom vs. mother).
She wanted your mom to give her more money for the wedding.  
Упражнение 2
1.	Коля женился на Гале в прошлом марте.  прошлом could be excessive here.  Just в марте will do. 
Kolya got married to Galya last March.  
2.	Они поженятся через месяц.  OK
They are getting married in a month. 
3.	Наташа хочет выйти замуж за богатого человека.  OK, but perhaps "парня" fits better than "человека"
Natasha wants to marry a rich guy.  
4.	Его тётя шесть раз выходила замуж. 
His aunt has been married six times.  
5.	Когда твой дядя жениться?  Женится - no soft sign 
When is your uncle getting married? 
6.	В прошлом году Маша вышла замуж.  OK
Masha got married last year.  
7.	На ком Борис женится?  OK, or "На ком женится Борис?" - a more natural word order
Who is Boris marrying?  
Упражнение 3
1.	Я узнал, чтобы моя женя изменяла мне. Какая свинья!  Also, свинья is an unusual insult here and instead of "Какая" it's better to use "Вот" 
I found out that my wife is cheating on me.  What a swine! 
2.	Я хочу, чтобы она призналась.  Она хочет, чтобы я забывал об этом забыл 
I want her to confess.  She wants me to forget about it.  
3.	Она мне прямо сказала, чтобы она ничего не скрывает от меня. 
She told me directly that she is not hiding anything from me. 
чтобы = generally in order to, что = that

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое спасибо!! Я буду заниматься.

----------


## ufa

> Вопросы из урока шестьдесятого пятого  
> Упражнение 1 
> 1.	Я хочу, чтобы тебе открывать дверь. 
> I want you to open the door.

 Вспомнил старый анекдот. 
-Мюллер, закройте окно. Дует. 
-Ду ит ёсэлф, Штирлиц.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Вопросы из шестьдесятого шестого урока 
Упражнение 1  
Review of singular endings 
1.	У моего брата новый компьютер. 
My brother got a new computer. 
2.	Я не завидую Серёжину младшая доч Наташа. 
I don’t admire Serozha’s young daughter Natasha.
3.	Мы видели, как эта старая балерина танцевала.
We saw that old ballerina dance.
4.	Мы купили бутылку самого дорогого русского пива и маленький кус хорошего немецкого колбасы.
We bought a bottle of the most expensive Russian beer and a small byte of good German sausage.
5.	Чем вы обычно пишете, карандашом или ручкой?
What do you usually write with, a pencil or pen?
6.	Нину нашли в лесу.  Она должна была готовить обед в нашей кухне.  
Nina was found in the forest. She was supposed to make lunch in our kitchen. 
7.	– Что делает твоего брата в эту субботу? + У него уже планы на уикэнд.  Мы едем на Колину дачу. 
What is your brother doing this Saturday? + He already has plans for the weekend.  We are going to Kolya’s dacha. 
8.	Икру едят вилкой или ложкой?
Is caviar eaten with a fork or spoon?
9.	Как вашему двоюродному брату нравится моя новая синяя машина?
Did your cousin like my new blue car?
10.	Миша обещал моей подруге, что принесёт шоколадный торт.
Misha promised my friend that he would bring chocolate cake.
11.	 - О ком вы говорили? + Сначала мы говорили об этом политике, а потом о его бедной лошади. 
What were you talking about? + We started talking about that politician; after that, about his poor horse. 
12.	Маша подарила Игору очень дорогой и красивый галстук. 
Masha gave Igor a very expensive and good looking tie. 
13.	Мы живём в большом, хорошем общежитии. 
We live in an excellent, big dormitory.

----------


## Marcus

> Вопросы из шестьдесятого шестого урока 
> Упражнение 1  
> Review of singular endings 
> 1.	У моего брата новый компьютер. Мой брат получил новый компьютер, наверное.
> My brother got a new computer. 
> 2.	Я не завидую Серёжину младшая доч Наташа. Это кошмар. Я не восхищаюсь младшей дочерью Серёжи - Наташей.
> I don’t admire Serozha’s young daughter Natasha.
> 3.	Мы видели, как танцевала эта старая балерина. 
> We saw that old ballerina dance.
> ...

 Мне кажется, что так.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое спасибо!

----------


## lobitel_rus

Вопросы из шестьдесятого седьмого урока  
Упражнение 1  
1.	У моей младшей сестры две старой чёрной лошади. 
2.	Я люблю писать мелом, или большим красным карандашом, или маленькой ручкой. 
3.	Где моя домашная работа.
4.	Мы говорили о его странном дедушке, который жил в маленьком городе во Франции.  
5.	Почему они сидят на грязном полу, а Маша лежит на Диминой кровати. 
6.	Я продал мою старую синюю немецкую машину одному глупому студенту. 
7.	Мы сидели рядом с одним гением, который обычно пишит кровю. 
8.	Почему ты пишешь таким маленьким кусом белого мела. 
9.	У меня самый последний китайский компьютер. 
10.	Я не могу жить без хорошого итальянского вина и чёрной икры. 
11.	Она недавно получила короткое письмо от матери и дочери. 
12.	Твоя бабушка со стороной отца скучо?
13.	Сколько лет Верыному старшому брату Митю? 
14.	Часы лежали между нувым синим словарем и скучной статьёй. 
15.	Книжная полка стоит между белой дверью и моём дорогом столом.  
Упражнение 2 
Use all six prepositions governed by творительный падеж  
1.	Бутылка пива стоит над телевизором. 
2.	Кошка спит под кроватью.   
3.	Фотография моей бабушки на стене за дверью. 
4.	Свеча на четвёртой полке между ключами машины и фотографией моего отца.  
5.	Сочинение о Германии лежит перед принтером. 
6.	Пицца рядом с моей тарелкой.

----------


## aakrivkin

Вопросы из шестьдесятого седьмого урока  
Упражнение 1  
1.	У моей младшей сестры две стар*ые* чёрн*ые* лошади. 
2.	Я люблю писать мелом, или большим красным карандашом, или маленькой ручкой. _Ok. Or you can say it this way_: Я люблю писать мелом, большим красным карандашом и маленькой ручкой.
3.	Где моя домашная работа*?*
4.	Мы говорили о его странном дедушке, который жил в маленьком городе во Франции. 
5.	Почему они сидят на грязном полу, а Маша лежит на *д*иминой кровати*?*
6.	Я продал мою старую синюю немецкую машину одному глупому студенту. 
7.	Мы сидели рядом с одним гением, который обычно пиш*е*т кров*ь*ю. 
8.	Почему ты пишешь таким маленьким кус*к*ом белого мела*?*
9.	У меня самый последний китайский компьютер. _What did yon mean? Maby you want to say "chinese advanced (the most modern) computer"? I think that it's better to say:_ У меня самый современный китайский компьютер.
10.	Я не могу жить без хорошого итальянского вина и чёрной икры. 
11.	Она недавно получила короткое письмо от матери и дочери. 
12.	Твоя бабушка со стороной отца скучо? _I don't understand what you meant. What is the last word? Boring?_
13.	Сколько лет *в*ер*и*ному старш*е*му брату Мит*е*? 
14.	Часы лежали между н*о*вым синим словар*ё*м и скучной статьёй (better to say газетой). 
15.	Книжная полка стоит между белой дверью и мо*им* дорог*и*м столом.  
Упражнение 2 
Use all six prepositions governed by творительный падеж  
1.	Бутылка пива стоит над телевизором. 
2.	Кошка спит под кроватью. 
3.	Фотография моей бабушки на стене за дверью. 
4.	Свеча на четвёртой полке между ключами машины и фотографией моего отца. 
5.	Сочинение о Германии лежит перед принтером. 
6.	Пицца рядом с моей тарелкой.
Good!

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое спасибо!

----------


## lobitel_rus

Упражнение 1 
Pronoun Review 
1.	Откуда вы?  Мы из Принстона. 
2.	Ты получил от неё скучное письмо?  Нет, от тебя.
3.	Я подошла к нему и поцеловал мне в губы. 
4.	Галя перепутала Веру со мной.  Не сердись на неё. 
5.	Мы думали о вас.  Вы когда-нибудь думали о нас?  We have thought about you.  Have you at some point thought about us? 
6.	Вера смотрит на нас?  Нет, она ни на кого не смотрит.  Does Vera stare at us?  No, she doesn’t stare at anybody. 
7.	Кому ты завидуешь?  Я завидую всем. 
8.	Я не понимаю, почему все были против.  Они ничего не знают об этом. 
9.	Я очень сочувствую ими, но не ей.  
10.	За кем Гера стоит?  Он ни за кем не стоит.
11.	Я недавно прочитал интересую статью об этом.  Теперь я понимаю всё обо всём. 
12.	Коля никому не пригласил на вечеринку.  Какой он странный!  Я никогда не буду общаться с ним.  
Упражнение 2  
1.	Чем вы интересуетесь ?  Когда вы этим эаинтересовались?  Почему?
Россией я интересуюсь.  Я заинитересвались россией когда я выучил о Европе первый раз.  
2.	Чем или кем вы восхищаетесь? 
Я восхищаюсь упражнением и моим русским словарём. 
I’m crazy about exercising and my Russian dictionary. 
3.	Кого с кем вы иногда перепутываете?  
Я иногда перепутываю моего младшего брата с моим старым братом.

----------


## kib

> Упражнение 1 
> Pronoun Review 
>  1.    Откуда вы?  Мы из Принстона.  Where are you from? We are from Princeton.
>  2.    Ты получил от неё скучное письмо? (better ты получил скучное письмо от нее?)  Нет, от тебя. 
>  3.    Я подошла к нему и поцеловал мне в губы.  Incorrect. I don't even understand what was meant.
>  4.    Галя перепутала Веру со мной.  Не сердись на неё.  Галя confused Vera with me. Don't be angry with her. 
>  5.    Мы думали о вас.  Вы когда-нибудь думали о нас?  We [have] thought about you.  Have you at some point (translate from Russian: Have you ever thought about us) thought about us? 
> 6.    Вера смотрит на нас?  Нет, она ни на кого не смотрит.  Does Vera stare at us?  No, she doesn’t stare at anybody. 
>  7.    Кому ты завидуешь?  Я завидую всем.  Who do you envy? I envy everybody.
> ...

 I didn't know what I was to do, but I hope I've helped a bit.

----------


## aakrivkin

Упражнение 1 
Pronoun Review 
1.	Откуда вы? Мы из Принстона. 
2.	Ты получил от неё скучное письмо? Нет, от тебя.
3.	Я подошла к нему и *он* поцеловал *меня* в губы. 
4.	Галя перепутала Веру со мной. Не сердись на неё. 
5.	Мы думали о вас. Вы когда-нибудь думали о нас? We have thought about you. Have you at some point thought about us? 
6.	Вера смотрит на нас? Нет, она ни на кого не смотрит. Does Vera stare at us? No, she doesn’t stare at anybody. 
7.	Кому ты завидуешь? Я завидую всем. 
8.	Я не понимаю, почему все были против. Они ничего не знают об этом. 
9.	Я очень сочувствую *им*, но не ей. 
10.	За кем Гера стоит? Он ни за кем не стоит.
11.	Я недавно прочитал интерес*н*ую статью об этом. Теперь я понимаю всё обо всём. (better to say знаю)
12.	Коля нико*го* не пригласил на вечеринку. Какой он странный! Я никогда не буду общаться с ним.  
Упражнение 2  
1.	Чем вы интересуетесь? Когда вы этим эаинтересовались? Почему? *Я интересуюсь Россией.* Я *заинтересовался* *Р*оссией*,* когда я выучил о Европе первый раз. (maybe you want to say когда я узнал о Европе в первый раз)
2.	Чем или кем вы восхищаетесь? 
Я восхищаюсь упражнением и моим русским словарём. 
I’m crazy about exercising and my Russian dictionary. 
3.	Кого с кем вы иногда перепутываете? 
Я иногда перепутываю моего младшего брата с моим стар*шим* братом. 
Very Good!

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Jarldite

Привет! Мне нужно твоя помощь, пожалуйста! 
Вопроси из семидесятого урока   
Упражнение 1 Massive review of plural endings 
1.	У этого богатого врача два старого чёрного слона. 
2.	Я люблю писать большим красным карандашом. 
3.	Где мои любимые диски? 
4.	Мы говорили о его странных друзях, которые жили в грязней квартире в России. 
5.	Я не завидую бедным русским людям. 
6.	Мы сидели рядом с неизвестными гениями, которые обычно пишут кровью.
7.	У этой актриса самые последние французкие брюки.  
8.	Я продал мои старые синие туфли глупому студенту. 
9.	Я не могу жить без интересных итальянских книг. 
10.	Она получила короткое письмо от бабушки. 
11.	Этим детям скучно?
12.	Сколько лет Вериной старшей сестре?
13.	У меня тоже нет денег. 
Упражнение 2 Answer the questions as honestly as you wish 
1.	Чем вы доволны в Принстоне?
Я доволен моии курсом русского языка.
2.	Чем вы недоволны в Принстоне? 
Я недоволен всеми претенциозными людьми. 
3.	За чем вы часто ходите в магазин? 
Я часто хожу в продуктовый магазин за бананами, малинами, и клубниками.  
Упражнение 3 Translate into Russian 
1.	I envy you for one simple reason.  You are not taking an idiotic Russian course. 
Я тебе завидую по одной простой причине.  Ты не слышишь дурацкий курс русского языка. 
2.	- Where did Zina disappear to?  - She went to the store for bad American beer.
- Куда исчезла Зина? -  Он пошла в магазин за плохим американским пивом. 
3.	I almost forgot, tomorrow is Dima’s birthday.  
- Я почти забывал, что завтра день рождения Димины.

----------


## Marcus

> Привет! Мне нужно твоя помощь, пожалуйста!

 Привет! "Твоя" - это чья?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Привет! Мне нужна ваша помощь_! 
Вопросы из семидесятого урока   
Упражнение 1 Massive review of plural endings 
1.    У этого богатого врача два старых чёрных слона. 
2.    Я люблю писать большим красным карандашом. 
3.    Где мои любимые диски? 
4.    Мы говорили о его странных друзьях, которые жили в грязной квартире в России. 
5.    Я не завидую бедным русским людям. 
6.    Мы сидели рядом с неизвестными гениями, которые обычно пишут кровью.
7.    У этой актрисы самые последние французские брюки.  _(what does "самые последние" mean? Fashionable?)_
8.    Я продал мои старые синие туфли глупому студенту. 
9.    Я не могу жить без интересных итальянских книг. 
10.    Она получила короткое письмо от бабушки. 
11.    Этим детям скучно?
12.    Сколько лет Вериной старшей сестре?
13.    У меня тоже нет денег. 
Упражнение 2 Answer the questions as honestly as you wish 
1.    Чем вы довольны в Принстоне?
Я доволен моим курсом русского языка.
2.    Чем вы недовольны в Принстоне? 
Я недоволен всеми претенциозными людьми. 
3.    За чем вы часто ходите в магазин? 
Я часто хожу в продуктовый магазин за бананами, малиной_ и клубникой. 
Упражнение 3 Translate into Russian 
1.    I envy you for one simple reason.  You are not taking an idiotic Russian course. 
Я тебе завидую по одной простой причине.  Ты не слушаешь дурацкий курс русского языка. 
2.    - Where did Zina disappear to?  - She went to the store for bad American beer.
- Куда исчезла Зина? -  Он пошла в магазин за плохим американским пивом. 
3.    I almost forgot, tomorrow is Dima’s birthday.  
- Я почти забыл, что завтра день рождения Димы.

----------


## Jarldite

Большое спасибо! Вы мне так много помогли!

----------


## Lampada

> Большое спасибо! Вы мне так много помогли!

 Лучше: _ Вы мне так хорошо помогли!_

----------


## Jarldite

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Jarldite

Вопросы из семьдесятого первого урока 
Questions from lesson 71 
Упражнение 1  
Answer as honestly as you would like 
1.	What is your major? 
Какая у тебя специальность?
На каком факультете ты учишься? 
- Я учусь на физфаке/инженерном факультете. 
2.	What did (will) your sister (brother) major in?
На каком факультете училась твоя сестра? 
- Моя сестра стала учительница. 
На каком факультете твой брат собирается учиться? 
- Мой брат собираеться учиться на факультете искусства.
3.	What do you want to be (when you grow up)?
Что ты хочешь стать?  
Я хочу стать фрофессором физики. 
4.	What does (did) your sister (brother) want to be?
Что хочет стать твоя сестра?
- Одна из моих сестёр хочет стать лётчиком.
Что твой брат хотел стать?
- Мой старший брат хотел стат художником.
5.	Which people – majoring in what – do you envy?
Каким людям которым учится на каком факультете ты завидуешь?
- Я завидую людям которым учиться на факультете философии.  
6.	Who (what kind of people) seems boring to you?
Какие люди тебе кажутся скучными? 
- Люди котоые учиться на факультете политологии  мне кажутся скучными. 
7.	Whom would you like to meet?
Кем ты хочешь познакомиться? 
- Я хочу познакомиться с одним престижным физиком.

----------


## Marcus

> Вопросы из семьдесят первого урока 
> Questions from lesson 71 
> Упражнение 1  
> Answer as honestly as you would like 
> 1.	What is your major? 
> Какая у тебя специальность?
> На каком факультете ты учишься? 
> - Я учусь на физфаке/инженерном факультете. 
> 2.	What did (will) your sister (brother) major in?
> ...

 Стать requires instrumental. Что can be used only with inanimate nouns. Который does not agree with the noun it refers to.

----------


## Jarldite

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Marcus

Который does not agree in case, but it does agree in gender and number.

----------


## Jarldite

Спасибо!

----------


## Jarldite

Семьдесят второй урок 
Упражнение 1 – Negate the following 
1.	У меня нет машины. 
2.	Нина не актриса. 
3.	Киры нет дома.
4.	Мы не были на вечеринке. 
5.	Я не пила пива.
6.	Я не завидую всем.
7.	У меня нет зелёного полетенца. 
8.	Он не будет на фильме. 
9.	Сашиных родителей не были в ресторане вчера. 
10.	Витя не украл Нинина  карандаша.  
Упражнение 2 – Insert свой only where required.  Otherwise use another possessive. 
1.	Саша говорит о своём дочери. 
2.	Мы терпеть не можем своего профессора.
3.	Я завидую моим студентам.  
4.	Все доволны своими курсами. 
5.	Кто не любит своей матери. 
6.	Ты убрал твою квартиру? 
7.	Лёня ушёл от своей жены. 
8.	Они не понимают своих детей. 
9.	 Он никогда не помогает своему соседу. 
10.	Я всегда помогаю своим соседам. 
Упражнение 3 – Переведите на русский:
1.	У меня нет билетов на оперу. 
I don’t have any tickets to the opera.
2.	Почему она ушла от своего мужа?
Why did she leaver her husband?
3.	+ Скажи мне о твоём слоне? – У меня нет слона.
+ Tell me about your elephant. – I don’t have an elephant.  
4.	+ Не скажи кому-нибудь о своём разгорове. – Могила!
+ Don’t tell anyone about our conversation. – Mum’s the word!

----------


## Marcus

> Семьдесят второй урок 
> Упражнение 1 – Negate the following *Where is the task?*
> 1.	У меня нет машины. 
> 2.	Нина не актриса. 
> 3.	Киры нет дома.
> 4.	Мы не были на вечеринке. 
> 5.	Я не пила пива.
> 6.	Я не завидую всем. *What does it mean? Я завидую не всем?*
> 7.	У меня нет зелёного пол*о*тенца. 
> ...

 Он не украл карандаш means he tried to steal but didn't manage.

----------


## Jarldite

Thanks a lot! Он не уркал meaning tried, but wasn't able, makes sense.  In упражнение 1.6 my interpretation of Я не завидую всем means "I don't envy everybody".  In 3.4 "Mum's the word" is something that I have never heard before, but emphasized in the lesson.  I suppose it's kind of a cool idiom.  Могила - as silent as a grave, is cool too.

----------


## Marcus

> Я не завидую всем means "I don't envy everybody".

 Then Я завидую не всем. Because you do envy someone but not everyone.

----------


## Jarldite

That is true!

----------


## Mashum

> Семьдесят второй урок
> Упражнение 2 – Insert свой only where required.  Otherwise use another possessive. 
> 1.	Саша говорит о своей дочери.

 Дочь is a feminine noun.

----------


## Jarldite

Семьдесят третий урок  
Упражнение 1 –  Write five sentences with comparative adjectives and adverbs. Use at least
two irregular comparatives 
1.	В этой неделе я занимался математику чаще, чем в прошлой неделе.
I studied math more often this week than last week.
2.	На улице надо петь громче, чем в здании!
You need to sing louder outside than in the building!
3.	После того как семесетр закончил, этот университетский город будет тише.
After the semester is over, this college town will be quieter.  
4.	Ты должна бегает быстрее эсли бы ты хочешь встретить твои цели!
You need to run faster if you want to meet your goals. 
5.	Моя квартира большее чем твоя.
My apartment is bigger than yours.   
Упражнение 2 – Fill in the blanks using comparatives 
1.	Принстон лучьше, чем Гарвард.
2.	Россия большее, чем Америка. 
3.	Толстой лучьше писатель, чем Стивен Кинг. 
4.	Русский язык интереснее, чем химия. 
5.	Билл Гейтс богаче, чем я. 
6.	Я работаю труднее, чем мой сосед. 
7.	Собаки волосатее, чем коты.  
8.	ПС мелдленее, чем Макинтош. 
9.	Сара учится лучьше, чем Митя.  
Упражнение 3 – Перевидите на русский 
1.	Everything is more expensive in Princeton than in Trenton.
Все в Принстоне дороже чем в Трентоне. 
2.	Who’s taller, you or Shaq?  Believe it or not, Shaq is taller – and richer. 
Кто выше, ты или Шак?  Хочешь верь, хочешь не верь,  Шак выше – а богаче.
3.	I want a better car. 
Я хочу лучше машину.

----------


## Marcus

> На этой неделе я занимался математикой чаще, чем на прошлой.
> I studied math more often this week than last week.
> 2.	На улице надо петь громче, чем в здании!
> You need to sing louder outside than in the building!
> 3.	После того как семестр закончится, этот университетский город будет тише.
> After the semester is over, this college town will be quieter. 
> 4.	Ты должна бегает быстрее, если ты хочешь добиться своих целей!
> You need to run faster if you want to meet your goals. 
> 5.	Моя квартира больше, чем твоя.
> ...

 The simple form of comparative can be only a *predicate*.

----------


## Jarldite

For clarification, after the verbs учиться, заниматься, изучать, is the instrumental used, or is it used just after заниматься?  I see another mistake.  In Ты должна бегает быстрее, если ты хочешь добиться своих целей! Бегает should be бегать. 
Спасибо

----------


## Marcus

> For clarification, after the verbs учиться, заниматься, изучать, is the prepositional used

 Учиться - dat, заниматься - instr, изучать - acc  

> Ты должна бегает быстрее, если ты хочешь добиться своих целей! Бегает should be бегать.

 .
You are right, I didn't notice that.

----------


## Jarldite

Семьдесят четвёртый урок  
Упражнение 1 
Write four sentences comparing things/people use both of the constructions (в # раз/а; на #...)
1.  Второй экзамен этого семестра по физике в три раза легче, чем первый. 
2.  Он тяжелее своего брата на пять килограмм.
3.  Он старьше своей сестры на лет одиннадцать.
4.  Его собака в два раза толще прошлого года.  
Упражнение 2 
Write four sentences with attributive comparative adjectives
1.	Она хочет квартиру побольше.
2.	Мои родители хотят собаки поменьше.
3.	Я хочу комьютер подороже. 
4.	Мне нужна машина побыстрее. 
Упражнение 3 
Переведите на русский
I’m three centimeters taller than my father.
1.	Я выше своего отца на три сантиметра.
I want a kinder elephant.
2.	Я хочу слон подобрее. 
Dima is two hours older than his brother.
3.	Дима старше своего брата  на два часа.

----------


## Marcus

> Семьдесят четвёртый урок  
> Упражнение 1 
> Write four sentences comparing things/people use both of the constructions (в # раз/а; на #...)
> 1.  Второй экзамен этого семестра по физике в три раза легче, чем первый. 
> 2.  Он тяжелее своего брата на пять килограмм.
> 3.  Он старше своей сестры лет на одиннадцать.
> 4.  Его собака в два раза толще, чем в прошлом году.  
> Упражнение 2 
> Write four sentences with attributive comparative adjectives
> ...

 Don't forget about animate nouns, their accusative is identical to genetive. Animals are animate.

----------


## Jarldite

Спасибо! Ты мне так хорошо помог!

----------


## Marcus

> Ты мне так хорошо помог!

 Теперь мы на "ты"?

----------


## Jarldite

Извините!

----------


## Jarldite

Упражнения из семидесятого пятого урока  
Упражнение 1  
Give the time of 4 activities that you often do 
1.	Мне больше нравится пойти в тренировку часов в восемь утром. 
        I like to go to the gym at 8:00 in the morning. 
2.	Я люблю гулять с своей собакой в пол-шестого вечером. 
        I like to walk my dog at 5:30 in the evening. 
3.	По четвергам классы начинают в десять минут третьего. 
        On Thursdays classes start at 2:10. 
4.	Каждый вечер я возвращаюсь домой с работы без четверти шесть.
	I return home from work every evening at a quarter to six.  
Упражнение 2  
Переведите на русский 
1.	– Просите пожалуйста, когда начнёт фильм? – Он начнёт без четверти шесть. 
–  Could  you please tell me when the film starts?  – It starts at 5:45.
2.	– Который час?  – Сейчас двадцать минут третьего. 
        – What time is it? – It’s twenty after two. 
3.  Мои часы остают/спешат на две минуты.
My watch is two minutes slow/fast. 
4.	Завтра наша пятая годовщина свадьбы.
Tomorrow is our 5th wedding anniversary.

----------


## Lampada

> Теперь мы на "ты"?

 Ты это серьёзно? Не заметил, что мы здесь в основном на "ты"? Как бы все свои вроде.  Конечно, если настаиваешь, будем с тобой на "вы".  * Как ваш день сегодня прошёл?  *

----------


## Marcus

Только встал. Когда вы спросили, день еще даже не начался. Не забывайте о разнице во времени.

----------


## Marcus

> Упражнения из семьдесят пятого урока  
> Упражнение 1  
> Give the time of 4 activities that you often do 
> 1.	Мне больше нравится пойти на тренировку в восемь часов утра. 
> I like to go to the gym at 8:00 in the morning. 
> 2.	Я люблю гулять со своей собакой в пол-шестого вечера. 
> I like to walk my dog at 5:30 in the evening. 
> 3.	По четвергам занятия начинают в десять минут третьего. 
> On Thursdays classes start at 2:10. 
> ...

 8.00 - это "не часов в восемь".

----------


## Jarldite

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Jarldite

Семьдесят шестой урок 
Упражнение 1  
1.	What’s today’s date? – Today is January 10th. 
Какое сегодня число?  – Сегодня десятое января. 
2.	What time is it?  - It is now 2:40. 
Который час?  – Сейчас без двадцати три.
3.	What time did you get up today? – I got up at 9:30.
Которы	й час ты сегодня встал?  - Я встал в половине десятого.
4.	My birthday is April 6th. 
У меня день рождения шестого апреля. 
5.	This clock is about 5 minutes fast.
Эти часы спешат минут на пять. 
6.	What’s your major? – I intend to major in History. 
Какая у тебя специальность? – Я собираюсь учиться на факультете истории. 
7.	No one is ever satisfied with anything. 
Никто никогда никакой недоволен.
8.	He asked me a very difficult question. 
Он задал мне очень сложный вопрос.
9.	My older brother, who is 3 years older than me, wants to become a famous doctor.
Мой брат который три года старьше, чем мне хочет стать известным врачом. 
10.	Vera isn’t home.  She went to the store for onions. 
Веры нет дома.  Она пошла в магазин за луком. 
11.	Viktor, who is taller and smarter than everyone, seems to us (to be) a genius. 
Виктор – который выше и умнее, чем все кажется нам гением. 
12.	I want a smarter dog!
Я хочу собаку поумнее!
13.	No one was home. 
Никого не было дома. 
14.	Dima is cheating on his wife, but his wife kissed her husband (not Dima) on the lips.
Дима изменает своей жене, но его жена поцеловала её мужа на губы.
15.	Vera knows the Dative Case inside out. 
Вера на дательном падеже собаку съела.

----------


## Marcus

> 1.	What’s today’s date? – Today is January 10th. 
> Какое сегодня число? – Сегодня десятое января. 
> 2.	What time is it? - It is now 2:40. 
> Который час? – Сейчас без двадцати три.
> 3.	What time did you get up today? – I got up at 9:30. Когда/ во сколько (в котором часу) ты сегодня встал? - Я встал в половине десятого.
> 4.	My birthday is April 6th. 
> У меня день рождения шестого апреля. 
> 5.	This clock is about 5 minutes fast.
> Эти часы спешат минут на пять. 
> ...

 но его жена поцеловала её мужа в губы. This part of the sentence doesn't seem to be linked with the previous. Maybe the conjunction "a" should be used instead of "но": I don't see any contradiction with the first part.
I'll remember the expression to know something inside out.

----------


## heartfelty

These are all good. My eyes wide open at these. Amazing..Once I get the feel of it I think I will be alright..

----------


## Doomer

> 4.	My birthday is April 6th. 
> У меня день рождения шестого апреля.

 I would translate it as - мой день рождения 6-го апреля
У меня день рождения шестого апреля. means I'm going to have my birthday at April 6th   

> 6. What’s your major? – I intend to major in History. 
>  Какая у тебя специальность? – Я собираюсь учиться на факультете истории.

  Какая у тебя специальность? – Я собираюсь быть историком.   

> 14.	Dima is cheating on his wife, but his wife kissed her husband (not Dima) on the lips.
> Дима изменает своей жене, но его жена поцеловала её мужа на губы.

 This needs some explanation
Does that mean that Dima is cheating on Dima's wife or does wife of somebody cheating with Dima?

----------


## Jarldite

> This needs some explanation
> Does that mean that Dima is cheating on Dima's wife or does wife of somebody cheating with Dima?

 In the lesson, the author emphasizes the difference between saying её мужа and своего мужа.  When I translated the sentence the meaning I had in mind was: Dima is cheating on his wife, but his wife just kissed another lady's husband.  Which would mean they are both cheating.

----------


## Jarldite

Спасибо!!

----------


## Doomer

> In the lesson, the author emphasizes the difference between saying её мужа and своего мужа.  When I translated the sentence the meaning I had in mind was: Dima is cheating on his wife, but his wife just kissed another lady's husband.  Which would mean they are both cheating.

 I see
Дима изменяет своей жене, а его жена целует чужого мужа в губы

----------


## Jarldite

Семьдесят седьмой урок 
Упражнение 1  Say who three people look like including yourself  
1.	 Моя самая старшая сетра в моей семье, похожа на своей матери.
My oldest sister in my family looks like my mom. 
2.	Мой профессор физики похож на бывшого профессора исчисления. 
My physics professor looks like my former calculus professor. 
3.	Все говорят, что я похож на одного из моих двоюродных братьев со стороной отца.
Everyone says that I look like one of my cousins on my dad’s side.  
Упражнение 2  Select the correct Verb of Motion 
1.	Куда ты сейчас идёшь?
2.	Куда вы ездили летом?
3.	Лиза плавает как рыба. 
4.	Мы весь день будем ходить по городу.
5.	Летом Паша ездит в Лондон.
6.	Когда они идут на концерт. 
7.	Вера бегает три раза в неделю. 
8.	Когда Нина шла домой, начался снег. 
9.	Мы будем ходить на все  концерты. 
10.	Раньше Дима ездил в Монтану каждое лето. 
11.	Позвони мне из машины когда ты будешь ездить в Нью-Йорк. 
12.	Миша сейчас идёт в школу. 
13.	Я хочу ездить туда каждый год. 
14.	Мы хотим поехать в Италию. 
15.	Ты не знаешь, когда он пошёл в библиотеку?
16.	Их дочери только четыре месяца.  Она ещё не ходит. 
17.	В субботу мы едем на дачу. 
18.	Когда он пошёл в библиотеку? 
19.	Ты опять идёшь на этот фильм?
20.	Когда он ездил в Атланту?   
Упражнение 3  Supply a Verb of Motion that makes sense 
1.	Куда летят эти птицы?
2.	Мы весь  день ходили по-городу. 
3.	Раньше Маша часто ходила на концерты. 
4.	Маша сегодня ездила на концерт. 
5.	Когда мы шли домой, мы встрели Машу.

----------


## Marcus

> Семьдесят седьмой урок 
> Упражнение 1  Say who three people look like including yourself  
> 1.	 Моя самая старшая сетра похожа на  мать.
> My oldest sister in my family looks like my mom. 
> 2.	Мой преподаватель физики похож на бывшого преподавателя матанализа (математического анализа). 
> My physics professor looks like my former calculus professor. 
> 3.	Все говорят, что я похож на одного из двоюродных братьев со стороны отца.
> Everyone says that I look like one of my cousins on my dad’s side.  
> Упражнение 2  Select the correct Verb of Motion 
> ...

 Как-то так.

----------


## Jarldite

Спасибо

----------


## Jarldite

Вопросы из семьдесят восьмого урока 
Упражнение 1 – Write five sentences each using a different time expression
1.	 Днём по средам я езжу велосипед на занятие.
2.	Утром на следующей неделе у меня приём к врачу. 
3.	Каждой субботе вечером есть отличный концерт.
4.	Ночью мой двоюродный брат почти никогда не спит.
5.	Зимой я люблю кататься на сноуборде. 
Упражнение 2 – Fill in the blanks with the correct form of the verb (Мочь vs. уметь)
1.	Ты умеешь играть в гольф?
2.	Я сегодня не могу играть в гольф, я занята.
3.	Мы хотели открыть дверь, но не могли.
4.	Мой брат хорошо умеет готовить.
5.	Ты не знаешь, кто написал «Войну и мир»?
6.	Раньше я умел не плохо играть на рояле. 
7.	Я не могу пить сегодня.  Завтра у меня экзамен. 
8.	Я ему верю.  Он врать не умеет.  
Упражнение 3 – Describe the musical talents of two people
1.	Одна из моих друзей играет на скрипке.  В будущем, она будет в известном оркестре.  
2.	Раньше мой дядя хорошо играл на трубе.  Но после того, как у него были дети он переставал.

----------


## Marcus

> Вопросы из семьдесят восьмого урока 
> Упражнение 1 – Write five sentences each using a different time expression
> 1.	 Днём по средам я езжу *на* велосипед*е* на заняти*я*.
> 2.	Утром на следующей неделе у меня приём к врачу.* Звучит странно.*
> 3.	Кажд*ую* суббо*ту* вечером есть отличный концерт.
> 4.	Ночью мой двоюродный брат почти никогда не спит.
> 5.	Зимой я люблю кататься на сноуборде. 
> Упражнение 2 – Fill in the blanks with the correct form of the verb (Мочь vs. уметь)
> 1.	Ты умеешь играть в гольф?
> ...

 The last sentence, if I understand it correctly, requires perfective verbs.

----------


## Sergey_

> 1.	Одна из моих друзей играет на скрипке.

 hmm i'd say Один из моих друзей even when speaking about female.

----------


## Ramil

> hmm i'd say Один из моих друзей even when speaking about female.

 Одна моя подруга играет на скрипке.

----------


## Lampada

> hmm i'd say Один из моих друзей even when speaking about female.

 Да, я думаю, что это правильно. _Друг - друзья, подруга - подруги. _ "Входя в состав подлежащего, оборот _ОДИН ИЗ/ОДНА ИЗ_ должен согласовываться в роде с существительным:  *Один из знаменитых модельеров Коко Шанель* (так как слово _модельер_ мужского рода)."

----------


## Jarldite

Семьдесят девятый урок 
Упражнение 1.
1.	Вера купила ту же самую книгу, что и я.
Vera bought the same book as me. 
2.	Мы сели на тот же самый автобус, что и твоя тётя. 
We sat on the same bus as your aunt. 
3.	Он взял не тот зонт. 
He took the wrong umbrella.
4.	Мы говорили о том же французском певцe, что и вы говили вчера. 
We were talking about the same singer that you were talking about yesterday.  
Упражнение 2
1.	Можно здесь курить? – Нет, не можно. 
Is smoking permitted here? – No, it is forbidden.
2.	Я могу задать тебе вопрос? 
Can I ask you a question?
3.	Ты умеешь стоить на голове?
Can you stand on your head?   
4.	Нельзя взрослых поверить.
One should not (cannot) believe adults.
5.	Я люблю то, что ты купила. 
I like what (= that which) you bought. 
6.	Тебе нельзя открывать дверь.  
You can’t open the door.

----------


## Marcus

> Семьдесят девятый урок 
> Упражнение 1.
> 1.	Вера купила ту же самую книгу, что и я.
> Vera bought the same book as me. 
> 2.	Мы сели на тот же самый автобус, что и твоя тётя. 
> We sat on the same bus as your aunt. 
> 3.	Он взял не тот зонт. 
> He took the wrong umbrella.
> 4.	Мы говорили о том же французском певцe, что и вы говорили вчера. 
> ...

 The last sentence is absolutely correct but ambigous. Я могу задать тебе вопрос? - правильно, но *можно...* говорят чаще.

----------


## Jarldite

Спасибо!

----------


## Jarldite

Восемьдесят второй урок
Using водить/вести - возить/везти – носить/нести
Non-determined/determined 
Упражнение 1  
1.	Куда ты сейчас носишь эту книгу. 
2.	Куда вы возили детей в субботу?
3.	Лиза водила сына к врачу, когда встретила Мишу.
4.	Мы их весь день водили по городу. 
5.	Паши нет дома.  Он возит Машу домой.
6.	Вчера Миша водил детей в зоопарк.
7.	Вера почему-то всегда несёт очень тяжёлый рюкзак. 
8.	Когда Нина водила собаку домой, она упала и сломала ногу.
9.	Мать будет водить детей в школу каждое утро. 
10.	Куда ты ведёшь эту лошадь?
11.	Позвони мне из машины когда ты будешь везти Машу в Нью-Йорк.
12.	Кто вас возит в школу? 
13.	Я не хочу везти его в аэропорт.
14.	Лены нет дома. Она несла книгу в библиотеку.
15.	Куда он ведёт этот телевизор?  
Упражнение 2 
1.	Куда она несёт этого кота? 
2.	Мать весь день носит ребёнка на спине.
3.	Раньше Маша часто водила детей на концерты. 
4.	Маша сегодня водила сына на концерт. 
5.	Когда мы их возили домой, начался снег. 
6.	Я буду возти детей в  школу каждое утро в семь. 
7.	Куда он несёт этот принтер.
8.	Они нас вчера возили в музей. 
9.	Она несла вазу на кухню, когда муж вдруг открыла дверь. 
10.	Миши нет дома. Он повез бабушку в магазин.  
Is it common to use водить/вести instead оf возить/везти at all times except when a car or faraway place is mentioned?

----------


## Jarldite

SLA105 
Второй  урок 
Упражнение 3 
1.	Он ни черта не знает о американском историе.
He doesn’t know squat about American history.
2.	Вера, ты сходила с ума? 
Vera, are you crazy?
3.	Я не привык рано вставать. 
I’m not used to getting up early.
4.	+ Что хорошего? – Не спрашивай.  Мой сосед без конца крутит этот дурацкий диск Эминема. 
+ What’s the good word? – Don’t ask.  My roommate keeps playing that idiotic Eminem disk.

----------


## Shady_arc

> SLA105 
> Второй  урок 
> Упражнение 3
> 1.	Он ни черта не знает о американском историе.
> He doesn’t know squat about American history.

 Он ни черта не смыслит в американской истории (i.e. "doesn't understand a bit")
or
Он ни черта не знает об истории Америки.  

> 2.	Вера, ты сходила с ума? 
> Vera, are you crazy?

 You variant means "Vera, had it happened to you to be crazy?"
Just use " Вера, ты с ума сошла?" instead. 
Otherwise you got them right.

----------


## Jarldite

Sweet thanks man!

----------


## Jarldite

Седьмой урок 
Упражнение 4 - Переведите на русский 
1.	Я терпеть не могу таких навежественных людей, как наш профессор русского языка.
I can’t stand (such) ignorant people like our Russian professor.
2.	 Вы читали «Войну и мир»?
Have your read War and Peace?
3.	Вера до дня смотрит на себя в зеркале.  Он такая самоуверенная. 
Vera looks at herself in the mirror all day.  She is such an egomaniac.

----------


## Marcus

> Седьмой урок 
> Упражнение 4 - Переведите на русский 
> 1.	Я терпеть не могу таких навежественных людей, как наш профессор русского языка.
> I can’t stand (such) ignorant people like our Russian professor.
> 2.	 Вы читали «Войну и мир»?
> Have your read War and Peace?
> 3.	Вера до дня смотрит на себя в зеркале.  Он такая самоуверенная. 
> Vera looks at herself in the mirror all day.  She is such an egomaniac.

 Не "профессор русского языка", а "преподаватель русского языка".
Не "до дня", а "весь день".

----------


## Jarldite

Спасибо

----------


## Jarldite

Восьмой урок 
Упражнение 2  -  Переведите на русский 
1.	 Он всегда суёт свой нос в мои дела. 
He always sticks hit nose into my affairs.
2.	Мой сосед работает в университетском магазине. 
My roommate works in the university store.
3.	Управление борется с преступлением.
The government is struggling with crime.

----------


## Jarldite

Двенадцатый урок 
Упражнение 1 – Переведите песню и стихотворение на английский 
Булат Окуджава
1.	Мне в моем метро
2.	никогда не тесно,
3.	потому что с детства 
4.	оно как песня,
5.	где вместо припева:
6.	«Стойте справа! Проходите слева!»
7.	Порядок вечен, порядок свят – 
8.	Те, что справа, стоят, стоят.
9.	Но те, что идут, всегда должны
10.	держаться левой стороны. 
1.	To me, in my metro 
2.	it is never crowded,
3.	because from childhood, 
4.	the metro like a song, 
5.	where instead of a chorus: 
6.	“stand to the right! Pass to the left!”  
7.	Eternal order, holy order –
8.	Those who are to the right stand, stand.
9.	But those who go always must 
10.	keep to the left side.  
Фёлор Иванович Тютчев 
1.	Умом Россию не понять, 
2.	Аршином общым не измерить; общий
3.	У ней особенная стать – 
4.	В Россию можно только верить. 
1.	One cannot grasp Russia with one’s mind, 
2.	it is impossible to measure her with an ordinary yardstick;  
3.	She has a distinct shape – 
4.	One can only believe in Russia. 
Упражнение 2 
1.	They felt/were cramped in such a small room. 
Им было тесно в таком маленьком комнате. 
2.	I had a very happy childhood.
Мне было очень весело детство.
3.	We just can’t take (measure) the temperature of that elephant.
Нам не возможно взять температуру этого слона.
4.	He ordered vodka instead of milk.
Он заказал водку вместо молока.
5.	She complains eternally.
Она без конца жалуется
6.	One should think with one’s head and not one’s heart.
Надо думать головой, а не сердцем.   
Упражнение 3 
1.	Do you believe in God?
Ты веришь в бога?
2.	Whom do you (not) trust and why?
Кому и зачем ты не веришь?
3.	What can you just not do (no how)?
Что вам не сделать?

----------


## antwerpsupporter

I have a question, in my princeton course 13=4 is this sentence 
какое болшое здание  
because it is a husher, shouldnt it be какое болшее здание

----------


## antwerpsupporter

Another question. In the course are propoistions with genitive. дла ist written down with genitive but in the examples it always is. So i suppose дла is + genitive?

----------


## Marcus

> Двенадцатый урок 
> Упражнение 1 – Переведите песню и стихотворение на английский 
> Булат Окуджава
> 1.	Мне в моем метро
> 2.	никогда не тесно,
> 3.	потому что с детства 
> 4.	оно как песня,
> 5.	где вместо припева:
> 6.	«Стойте справа! Проходите слева!»
> ...

 Постарался исправить.

----------


## Marcus

> какое болшое здание

 It should be большое and для.

----------


## Jarldite

Ах сейчас мы отстали. Спасибо за всё вашу помощь.

----------


## Marcus

> Ах сейчас мы отстали.

 Кто мы и от чего отстали?

----------

